# Travel to France



## Bill_Posters (May 28, 2007)

Hi.

We are currently in the south of England, near Dorking. We are trying to work out, travel wise, if it's better to do Dover/Calais or Portsmouth/Roskov.

There is a price diffetrential between the two, but it's more what the roads are like both this side and in France.

Any advice welcome.


----------



## Bill_Posters (May 28, 2007)

Just to bump this and to clarify that we're actually thinking of going going from Portsmouth to St Malo.

Stuck in Dorking at the moment on the top of a very steep icy hill. It's only 50 metres away from the A25. So close and yet so far..... (Jackie using Bill's account)

Any ideas on roads or traffic or weather or anything would be welcome.

J+B


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Look here

www.bison-fute.equipement.gouv.fr/

- it will bring up French roads info - in French!


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

It said on the radio today that the Foreign Office was saying that travel in northern France was "inadvisable". I'm not sure how far down that applies, but presumably at least as far as the Loire.

Roscoff is in Brittany which has a warmer climate that the Pas de Calais, so it may be a better option, but these are exceptional times!

Good luck.

Sandy


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Another weather site that may be of use

http://www.weatheronline.co.uk/France/Rennes.htm


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Thank you. Temperature in St Malo is 5 degrees and no snow. It's getting to Portsmouth that will be the problem - AND getting down this hill. EEK.

We're off out with shovels and grit to see if it can be done. The weather man here says if we don't move today we'll be here till early January. I love my sister in law dearly - but the thought of us being in her garden for the next two weeks may be more than our relationship can stand.

Many thanks again.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

I think they might not even let you out of Calais. So anywhere else might be better! Be equipped for a few days at least of being totally stuck would be a good plan, although half way down France I don't think theres any snow at all, certainly not here!

Jason


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

typing this using kindle. hope it works. parked by marina at st malo. full sunshine and 8 degrees. positively balmy. after everything that has happened with house sale,move and weather we are two very very happy people. vive la France!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Im in Seasalter Kent And no Traffic warnings so far
http://www.bbc.co.uk/travelnews/ken...4/?epoch=1292934145&enabled=1&asset=18454.jpg

M25 M2 look great on this camera 
So getting to the Docks looks OK


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

A2 is doing well
http://www.bbc.co.uk/travelnews/ken...6/?epoch=1292934145&enabled=1&asset=18416.jpg


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

M20 is good
http://www.bbc.co.uk/travelnews/ken...4/?epoch=1292934145&enabled=1&asset=16594.jpg


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Dover all is well
http://www.deldot.gov/public.ejs?command=PublicCameraDisplay&county=2&id=128&hb=1&connectType=http


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

The ferries are running well as they have just been on Meridian News
even Marine Parade looked good for parking up

So all looks well have a good journey and a Lovely Christmas xx


----------



## Chas17 (May 1, 2005)

pippin said:


> Look here
> 
> www.bison-fute.equipement.gouv.fr/
> 
> - it will bring up French roads info - in French!


There is an option to click on the Union Jack to get an English version. It's a good site. We used to use it all the time when we lived in France


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

M20 Kent - Queueing traffic on the exit slip road on M20 coastbound at J11a, Channel Tunnel.


----------

